# LFTS 11/16/17



## don'tgoenough (May 4, 2001)

Back in the blind in Gratiot. Open fields great for visibility when they move but this wind doesn't get blocked by much.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Up & in Jackson county. Decent buck LOCKED DOWN on a doe right in the freaking ditch on way here outside of town. Would not move till she did. Be safe, stay warm & GL everyone


----------



## Mr.jig (Dec 11, 2012)

Sitting in my shack waiting to open my shooting windows. This wind is cranking right in my face and it will be miserable when I have to open them up. Oh well maybe today will be the day.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Back at it in Van Buren. Good riddance to yesterday's rain. Shoot straight Dedgoose.


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

Settled in waiting for the sun to rise. Hope we have a little better deer movement in western Isabela today. Good luck to all that made it out and congrats to those that filled a tag planning day!!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Out in se Mason county. Spitting snow and windy. This deer hunting is tougher than I wanted.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Just got settled in the old chicken coop blind. West wind makes this blind much cozier than the dead south wind that blew right through this thing and chilled me to the bone yesterday. Packed in additional layers and extra grabber warmers too. Determined to stay toasty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Back out in the box blind in Arenac county. Hoping the deer move better today. 3 of us sat all day yesterday and never saw a deer. Haven’t had an opener like that in quite a few years. Here’s to a better day 2!


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Back at it in Lapeer county. Hoping for some better luck today. Pretty slow start here yesterday.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Dark, dirty and windy...At least it's not raining yet...Hillsdale


----------



## antlerfreak (Nov 7, 2011)

Southern huron co windy as can be outta the west was spitting rain around 6am. Settle for a few hrs in the box blind this morning over looking a brassica plot. Good luck y'all


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Back at it in Calhoun co. Hoping for better movement today, yesterday was the slowest opener ever at my farm.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Decided to sit in stand for a couple hours the move to pop up if I get cold. Packing the smokepole today so I can get a better look of things. Good luck today guys.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

A deer out in the plot still to dark to tell what it is 
But it's a deer and that's one more than I saw yesterday Wahoo 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Re boresighted and ready to rock. Ain't getting away today!!!


I've heard of boresigjted guns not being on the paper once. But NEVER twice. God I so wish I was in your shoes right now.


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

My Grandson has classes at Ferris until 10am. He forgot his stuff so I'm headed from Spring Lake over to Hudsonville. Get his stuff then up to Big Rapids to get him and then over to Woodville. Finally hope to get in woods by 11am. Good hunting to all.


----------



## YELLERLAB (Oct 21, 2009)

Wind and light snow in Chippewa county. Saw does yesterday need some bucks today.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

J D said:


> A deer out in the plot still to dark to tell what it is
> But it's a deer and that's one more than I saw yesterday Wahoo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


We'll it's a little 4 or 6pt so he gets the pass 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

Western Isabella... misty 34 degrees .. lil windy... waiting on first sight of the season after all day sit yesterday!


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Something is amiss this morning. ??
I guess being in the woods with a crazed gunman? Naw, it's the damn helicopter flying overhead, that's it!

Even with the wind, I have a much better outlook on my day. Good luck everyone!


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

7 does. Not much of a scent guy but this buck bomb acorn rage keeps working time and time again.


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

Buck pole at maddens in Davison was slim last night


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Changed it up today. Sitting in my climber. Not the best idea with this wind. Good solid trees are hard to come by since the last tree harvest. Probably sit until 9:30. Here's part of my view this morning. Good luck hunters.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Up to 6 does and a little buck this morning 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## christophermpollard (Mar 9, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Not happy with sal.
> Yesterday I helped her hook up the tandem axle dump bait trailer and tell her to get 3 scoops and dump them where I missed yesterday.
> 
> So while I'm chewing @ss at dunhams she does it.
> ...


It's amazing how difficult it can be seeing over 2 gallons of beats


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Windy and snowy in Alcona. Zero shots zero deer so far


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

Better morning so far than yesterday. Had two 2.5yo bucks look like they might fight over a doe but then one just walked off and then watched the other mount the doe.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Baby doe came from downwind... where’s mama? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

You would never know it's gun deer season by the number of shots around me.
3 yesterday and 2 today all so far off I'm not sure that they were actually a gun shot.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Snowing now in tuscola county, still no deer


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

In my stand for hour half in Menominee County. One small doe so far. A little windy but I think we ll be ok 30 degrees


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Little spike just came trailing his baby sister at ten yards. Made a cute little grunt passing by


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceassasin (Jan 27, 2009)

Checking in from Hillsdale. Saw 3 does and a sparky so far. Anybody else feel like they are playing tree roulette when it's windy sitting in the woods with all this standing dead ash around? Hopefully it doesn't get too breezy!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Jimbos said:


> You would never know it's gun deer season by the number of shots around me.
> 3 yesterday and 2 today all so far off I'm not sure that they were actually a gun shot.


Same here. One shot yesterday a long ways off and nothing today. That's a good thing though


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Jimbos said:


> You would never know it's gun deer season by the number of shots around me.
> 3 yesterday and 2 today all so far off I'm not sure that they were actually a gun shot.


You aren't kidding about 5 is all.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sitting on a funnel created by a few houses. Typically during firearm season this stand is gold when they start shooting up the farm fields. No deer spotted and no shots heard yet.


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

First deer of morning


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

old graybeard said:


> Same here. One shot yesterday a long ways off and nothing today. That's a good thing though


I have seen deer moving everyday since Saturday, not many but deer nontheless. Nothing today at this point.


----------



## antlerfreak (Nov 7, 2011)

8 deer so far 2 where does and a busted up spike rest fawns. Still windy and it can't decide to rain or sleet


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Little 6pt


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

Pinned down ****......


----------



## SHOOTN4FUN (Sep 1, 2006)

No shots or deer yet here in Hillsdale , very strange


----------



## UPWalleyeGuy (Feb 17, 2006)

Doe ran through with 2 bucks hot on her trail.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

GATORGETTER said:


> View attachment 281171
> 
> 
> First deer of morning


Stocky looking buck


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I just seen that same spike as yesterday, he winded me rather quickly though but of been dead if a shooter.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Well fellas, it felt great to sleep in after 5 days of getting up early and tagging out. Good luck everyone today! 

Everything I've been seeing in Huron county has been between 1pm and dark. After the rain yesterday, they'll surely be up to feed.
Good luck!


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Buck down, Hillsdale county. Heard 19 shots so far. Gonna hunt till 11 then get him out.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

2 more does running hard


----------



## Mathews Man (Dec 19, 2007)

JasonSlayer said:


> Buck down, Hillsdale county. Heard 19 shots so far. Gonna hunt till 11 then get him out.


sweet....nice one??


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

No deer kazoo very strange also


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

JasonSlayer said:


> Buck down, Hillsdale county. Heard 19 shots so far. Gonna hunt till 11 then get him out.


Good luck on the tracking.

One lone doe so far. Dead compared to yesterday. Zero shots.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

1 fawn doe is all so far. Not much shooting here either.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

I think my BIL just shot hope he didn't shoot "MY BUCK " Lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just had a doe and small buck come down the pinch point. Doe never offered a good safe shot


----------



## gmiljevich (Mar 27, 2009)

With nothing moving again this morning at my stand in gogebic county i have necessities 
- guest chair
- coffee
- military issued bag canteen of water 
-tp 
- heat
- and a lonely 7MM


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Checking in from Lake county. Pretty windy this morning light snow falling. My dad saw a yearling being chased my a yote. Couldn't get a shot on the yote darnit. No other deer reported. Ive heard 7 shots so far. Slow. On a good note my hunting partner shot a absolute giant in Illinois this morning.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Had this little guy at 20yds, up and coming rock star.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

What' that bright lite in the sky? Could it be the_____<___Sun.


----------



## jamie2003rkc (Dec 22, 2016)

Day 2 Gladwin county


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Slow here in Saginaw Co. Found myself watching videos I took at the Metallica concert in July just to pass some time... 

7 does this morning. Not sure where all the bucks are

Stupid me scheduled a doctor follow up appointment at 11am today. Not sure what I was thinking.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

stickman1978 said:


> View attachment 281187


Nice looking spot


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Trunkslammer said:


> Checking in from Lake county. Pretty windy this morning light snow falling. My dad saw a yearling being chased my a yote. Couldn't get a shot on the yote darnit. No other deer reported. Ive heard 7 shots so far. Slow. On a good note my hunting partner shot a absolute giant in Illinois this morning.


Pics please!!


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Nada in Van Buren so far. Crappy couple days start to the gun season for me.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Just watched a 4 point cross. Nice to see they’re moving anyway


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Wind is getting swirly here. Mostly west, but occasionally blowing in my face and at my back. Slow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

A little better day so far at our property in Arenac county. My brother shot a 4 Point and I passed up a 2 Point one Horn buck. Only about 5 shots heard all morning including my brothers...hopefully the movement picks up!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Good luck all. Need to take my son to a dr appointment. Might get back out tonight.


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

The revolver has spoken. Venison is for dinner.


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Two doe fawns at 735, a button buck at 835, just had a 7 pointer cruise through. Decent morning so far. Public land on the ground. 
Just had a giant old tree fall behind me! 
About half dozen shots heard so far today. Heard about 30 yesterday.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

bigbucks160 said:


> Pics please!!


Haha figured that was coming. Just to clarify again this is my hunting partners archery buck taken this morning in Illinois. Meanwhile im at deer camp in Luther with my other sloppy hunting buddies, having a hard time filling a doe tag.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

old graybeard said:


> Nice looking spot


Yes it is the turn around at the end of the food plot. They like to poke their head out there first.


----------



## jamie2003rkc (Dec 22, 2016)

Still waiting


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

GATORGETTER said:


> View attachment 281171
> 
> 
> First deer of morning


That little guy looks all fired up


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

J D said:


> I think my BIL just shot hope he didn't shoot "MY BUCK " Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Swing and a miss feel bad for him
At least the peckerhead didn't shoot "MY BUCK " LOL

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

I tagged out for the season yesterday. I was very please with both my 8 points this year, but now I am at work kinda sad the season is over. I will hunt more this year, but I will be scouting trying to get my dad a big boy. Good luck everyone!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

Im taking my deer in from yesterday for the cwd check. Anyone know how far down you remove the head to take it in. And i assume you have the tag on the head and they give you something for the body.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

protectionisamust said:


> Well fellas, it felt great to sleep in after 5 days of getting up early and tagging out. Good luck everyone today!
> 
> Everything I've been seeing in Huron county has been between 1pm and dark. After the rain yesterday, they'll surely be up to feed.
> Good luck!


Rest and you rust!!

Congrats on a good season!!!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> View attachment 281184


Wonder why I only can see half the pictures posted on my phone. I can not see this image.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

So lastnight I was watching a hunting show and the host who has the same can call as me brought this giant Iowa whitetail on a rope right too him. Well I just deployed 4 very realistic sounding estrous bleats (same can) and didn't see a darn thing. I can't believe it didn't work.


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Apr 22, 2004)

RMH said:


> Wonder why I only can see half the pictures posted on my phone. I can not see this image.


It is a picture of a spent shotgun shell laying on the ground.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

RMH said:


> Rest and you rust!!
> 
> Congrats on a good season!!!


oh no, I have to get started on the honey-do list that I've been pushing off.
god knows its been growing the last month and a half


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Been a steady few days here in Kalamazoo county. Saw 12 yesterday passed on a small 6, had a nice shooter about 200 yards away. 

Saw the same back at 150 today but no good shot. 4 other does and little ones... hopefully.

I'e seen quite a few deer the past 5 days great end to the bow season and off to a good start with the smokepole


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

WillHunt4Food said:


> The revolver has spoken. Venison is for dinner.












Had a group of deer right on top of the high rise. Had to stand up to see and shoot. 12 yard shot. She made it 30 yards and piled up. So fun with a handgun!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

protectionisamust said:


> oh no, I have to get started on the honey-do list that I've been pushing off.
> god knows its been growing the last month and a half


My list is huge!!!

Lol.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Headed in for lunch. Super slow morning. Hopefully things pick up for the afternoon hunt. Been a few years since our camp got skunked first few days of firearms.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

After snooping around for the wounded buck I saw yesterday this morning at first light, I got cleaned up and I am back in stand at 9:15. Saw 5 does work through a hinge cut travel corridor so far.

I'm ready for the rest of these leaves to fall, still about a third of them left to come down........ weird.

Come on snow!!!


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

RMH said:


> After snooping around for the wounded buck I saw yesterday this morning at first light, I got cleaned up and I am back in stand at 9:15. Saw 5 does work through a hinge cut travel corridor so far.
> 
> I'm ready for the rest of these leaves to fall, still about a third of them left to come down........ weird.
> 
> Come on snow!!!


If this wind keeps up you'll get your wish with the leaves.


----------



## antlerhunter (Oct 26, 2014)

chuckinduck said:


> So lastnight I was watching a hunting show and the host who has the same can call as me brought this giant Iowa whitetail on a rope right too him. Well I just deployed 4 very realistic sounding estrous bleats (same can) and didn't see a darn thing. I can't believe it didn't work.


You need to be inside the fences


----------



## mtrop (Dec 30, 2010)

My #1 hit list buck was taken on the adjoining property
He made a great shot I'm glad he was able to connect


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

300 yard track, found it. I backed out it's barely alive on my neighbors property. Getting my gun and ATV.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

My dad got a 5 point I named Francis this morning. Just had 3 does walk by the cottage. Nothing following though haha


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

Jimbos said:


> 300 yard track, found it. I backed out it's barely alive on my neighbors property. Getting my gun and ATV.


you were tracking without your gun? Glad you found him


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

Grandson finished today's class at Ferris and we met up here near woodville. I sure hope I hear his 12 go off over where he sits. Still breezy but it's dry. Patches of blue sky then all clouds.


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

WillHunt4Food said:


> View attachment 281201
> 
> 
> Had a group of deer right on top of the high rise. Had to stand up to see and shoot. 12 yard shot. She made it 30 yards and piled up. So fun with a handgun!


Nice going there. I want to do this someday. I had the 357 with me yesterday but instinct took over and the savage was at my shoulder.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I'm heading in for lunch. I just yelled. "See all you deer at 4:30". I'm slipping back in at 1. Hero shots at 2.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Didn't see a hair this morning. Think the wind had them holed up this morning. Should be a good evening.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

G5monotech said:


> you were tracking without your gun? Glad you found him


If so, don't let Sniper find out.


----------



## twolaketown (Jun 23, 2015)

Just had a sighting. Three does. Still hoping to capture one with wide horns and tall tangs.


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

Back out again hopefully they start moving like they did yesterday. Hopefully the one with the goofy antlers comes back


----------



## UPWalleyeGuy (Feb 17, 2006)

1.5 year old 7 pt just wandered through. Hopefully he’s looking for his great great grandpa and will bring him by for a visit.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice buck Freepop!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

With all the rain and wind I put my old Double Bull T2 back into service. Makes sitting all day much easier. Not a bad setup for doing it after dark.


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

FREEPOP said:


> View attachment 281214


Sweet!! Nice deer


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

WillHunt4Food said:


> View attachment 281201
> 
> 
> Had a group of deer right on top of the high rise. Had to stand up to see and shoot. 12 yard shot. She made it 30 yards and piled up. So fun with a handgun!


Good job congrats!


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

Are APR's working out?


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

chuckinduck said:


> I'm heading in for lunch. I just yelled. "See all you deer at 4:30". I'm slipping back in at 1. Hero shots at 2.


That's solid. If you don't mind I'm going to use that technique.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

WillHunt4Food said:


> View attachment 281201
> 
> 
> Had a group of deer right on top of the high rise. Had to stand up to see and shoot. 12 yard shot. She made it 30 yards and piled up. So fun with a handgun!


That's impressive! Congrats, very unique.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> View attachment 281214


Looks great! Congrats!!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> View attachment 281213


I like the pic, really captures the scene. Great buck!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> View attachment 281214


Too bad I can't see the pic....... congrats!!! 

I going home tomorrow night to get some things done around the house, sitting out the rain Saturday. I'll see some these pics then.


----------



## TCpat&trout (Dec 6, 2012)

My brother connected on his first deer ever at 0730. 60 yards with my 270. He apparently did a back flip and tore out. Waited 2 hours so I️ could sit longer then the lake effect snow started coming in so I️ went up track. There was a ton of bright red blood and chunks of lung but also stomach contents. Blood trail was the best I’ve ever seen. I️ didn’t think it was more than 50 yards away. 458 yards later it was stiff as a board in the creek. 5 point. One lung, liver and stomach. His shot was half of what we heard this morning. GT county state land.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

November Sunrise said:


> That's solid. If you don't mind I'm going to use that technique.


Go for it. Velcro is everywhere nowadays and the burrs that I got the idea from didn't get mad at me. So who am I to say no.


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

So sitting ina chair in the woods is out. Got busted by a spike horn a long ways out. So i guess right on the ground it is.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Went to the buck pole last night, forgot to go to Walmart for granola bars. Luckily I found a couple in the the camper from last year. Little stale but not bad.










Gatorade is fresh though.....


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Jimbos said:


> 300 yard track, found it. I backed out it's barely alive on my neighbors property. Getting my gun and ATV.


So I get back to the house and cased my gun unloaded and grabbed my ATV, drove down and around to the neighbors property where I left it thinking I'd have to dispatch it and it wasn't there, I back tracked and it died on the shoulder of a gravel road 50 yards away.

I didn't need the gun and I notched a tag and the first truck down the road is a nice C.O. I forgot a cable wrap so he cut me some rope, checked my license and helped me load it in my lawn trailer.

Thank you Sgt. Fagen for the help loading it...

It's only a doe but he was pretty impressed at the size.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

G5monotech said:


> you were tracking without your gun? Glad you found him


Only for one reason, I never met that neighbor and didn't want to spook them by carrying a gun. It was a tough decision leaving it and I now met them and it's all good.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

twolaketown said:


> Still hoping to capture one with wide horns and tall tangs.


Love me some tall tangs


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

Jacobf said:


> So sitting ina chair in the woods is out. Got busted by a spike horn a long ways out. So i guess right on the ground it is.


He came right back. Smart lad in deed.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Re boresighted and ready to rock. Ain't getting away today!!!


Is reboresighted the same as reloaded with you?


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Not the biggest but gonna fill the freezer a little


----------



## HORNSnHOOKS (Mar 25, 2017)

Windy morning in southern Sanilac with sleet and rain. A narrow 8 walked by at 15 feet at first light and a 6pt later on. Only two deer that i saw. Headed back to get work done around home for a couple hours. Lunch hot shower and back out i go still windy hope one of the big fellas decides to go looking for a lady.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

d_rek said:


> Need to buy some beet penetrating loads: Federal FMJ BeetSHOK Rifled Sabot boattails. Betcha they stock em at Dunham’s.
> Ten pounds of tanerite ought to do it as well if he puts it in the right spot!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwhitetails101 (Oct 15, 2011)

Okay sitting here day two I ask myself how long can a human being sit in the woods without seeing a deer !!!!!


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

RMH said:


> Went to the buck pole last night, forgot to go to Walmart for granola bars. Luckily I found a couple in the the camper from last year. Little stale but not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was at Ray C's too. Not many hanging.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

RMH said:


> Went to the buck pole last night, forgot to go to Walmart for granola bars. Luckily I found a couple in the the camper from last year. Little stale but not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neighbor took 2nd with a buck from his property a few miles east. Great deer!

Cousins boy had buck on the pole as well.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Back out for one last hunt in Huron Co. before heading home this evening. Wind calmed a smidge. Let’s hope we see some deer this evening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

mrwhitetails101 said:


> Okay sitting here day two I ask myself how long can a human being sit in the woods without seeing a deer !!!!!


Lots of variables go into that answer. But honey do lists, health of relationship with significant other and dedication to ones craft can all play a big role in how long one is willing to gut it out. I do however believe there is a direct relationship between success as a deer Hunter and whether or not you just become a full blown duck hunter. I'm ordering 6 dozen new divers and long lines as we speak.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

I do believe I saw buck hanging on Namrock's buck pole?


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Well, ended up seeing 4 bucks this am and no does or fawns. The 2 that we saw fighting earlier broke up and ended up going south. A third buck showed up and got into it with the apparent winner of the first battle. Entertaining to say the least. Came in a couple hours ago, and decided that having a beer sounds better than going back out into the wind. I will be back at it in the am for an all day sit. The weather dude claims the wind is going to slow up. I most certainly would think that it can't go up, right??


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

chuckinduck said:


> Lots of variables go into that answer. But honey do lists, health of relationship with significant other and dedication to ones craft can all play a big role in how long one is willing to gut it out. I do however believe there is a direct relationship between success as a deer Hunter and whether or not you just become a full blown duck hunter. I'm ordering 6 dozen new divers and long lines as we speak.


I missed the good stuff 2 weeks ago. Just too many commitments in the work place and around home at the time. All I can think about now is that big school of chunky eye's parked in the lower bay. If the weather was just a little more cooperative, I would be flushing anti-freeze.


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

TCpat&trout said:


> My brother connected on his first deer ever at 0730. 60 yards with my 270. He apparently did a back flip and tore out. Waited 2 hours so I️ could sit longer then the lake effect snow started coming in so I️ went up track. There was a ton of bright red blood and chunks of lung but also stomach contents. Blood trail was the best I’ve ever seen. I️ didn’t think it was more than 50 yards away. 458 yards later it was stiff as a board in the creek. 5 point. One lung, liver and stomach. His shot was half of what we heard this morning. GT county state land.
> 
> View attachment 281227


Congrats on the first deer. I also had a good blood trail. Glad I did not have to track over 400 yards.


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

RMH said:


> Went to the buck pole last night, forgot to go to Walmart for granola bars. Luckily I found a couple in the the camper from last year. Little stale but not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost stopped into Ray C's last night also. That pole looks pretty empty compared to other years


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

G5monotech said:


> Congrats on the first deer. I also had a good blood trail. Glad I did not have to track over 400 yards.


It ain’t huntin unless you have a 400+ yard blood trail!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

JasonSlayer said:


> Not the biggest but gonna fill the freezer a little
> View attachment 281231


Congrats! I may do the same


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Not happy with sal.
> Yesterday I helped her hook up the tandem axle dump bait trailer and tell her to get 3 scoops and dump them where I missed yesterday.
> 
> So while I'm chewing @ss at dunhams she does it.
> ...


Head shots are good. What the hang was the problem?


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

melvvin said:


> Head shots are good. What the hang was the problem?


Ascared a shootin a tine off and getting a deduction I reckon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

chuckinduck said:


> I was at Ray C's too. Not many hanging.


I was there around 6 pm or so. There were 10 deer hanging at that time. Couple nice ones next to each other on the East end of the pole. 

Went to dinner and came back that way at around 7:45. From 24 it looked like a few more we're hanging.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

old graybeard said:


> Congrats! I may do the same


OGB, you may have to take out that man stalker you got running around out there, purely, for safety and preservation of life.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

What are these deer creatures people are taking about? Are you supposed to see them while you're hunting?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

vsmorgantown said:


> OGB, you may have to take out that man stalker you got running around out there, purely, for safety and preservation of life.


I've gotten to like the guy. Plus he's a nice 3 year old and did have a nice rack. Kind of want to save him.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

RMH said:


> I was there around 6 pm or so. There were 10 deer hanging at that time. Couple nice ones next to each other on the East end of the pole.
> 
> Went to dinner and came back that way at around 7:45. From 24 it looked like a few more we're hanging.


We got there at 7:15 and stayed for 20 mins or so. Think there was like 13 when I left. There was a jumbo at the west end of the pole. I'll find the pic but supposedly a 17pt won it. It must've came in after we boogied.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)




----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice buck, congrats


FREEPOP said:


> View attachment 281213
> [/QUOTE


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Jimbos said:


> So I get back to the house and cased my gun unloaded and grabbed my ATV, drove down and around to the neighbors property where I left it thinking I'd have to dispatch it and it wasn't there, I back tracked and it died on the shoulder of a gravel road 50 yards away.
> 
> I didn't need the gun and I notched a tag and the first truck down the road is a nice C.O. I forgot a cable wrap so he cut me some rope, checked my license and helped me load it in my lawn trailer.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> What are these deer creatures people are taking about? Are you supposed to see them while you're hunting?


I hear ya. A few of my older kids did well yesterday but the ones I've supervised the past two mornings have seen a total of 1 deer. I'm specializing in right time, wrong place.

Maybe the Saturday morning monsoon will prove to be more productive - LOL.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Just sat down 10 min ago. Slightly later than I wanted to. Was looking at ice shanties at Cabelas 

Saginaw Co

Good luck everyone


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

old graybeard said:


> I've gotten to like the guy. Plus he's a nice 3 year old and did have a nice rack. Kind of want to save him.


It's interesting how that works, where a deer becomes familiar to the point where you root for his survival. We have perhaps the world's smallest 4 point who regularly gallivants around the area behind our house. I'd be pleased if he were to make it through the season.


----------



## HORNSnHOOKS (Mar 25, 2017)

mrwhitetails101 said:


> Okay sitting here day two I ask myself how long can a human being sit in the woods without seeing a deer !!!!!


When this weather breaks they will be moving. Just make sure your there when they do.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

mrwhitetails101 said:


> Okay sitting here day two I ask myself how long can a human being sit in the woods without seeing a deer !!!!!


Me too. Said it's like dry firing a bow. Not good for the eyes or lookin' muscles.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Big doe down


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

A little better today than yesterday. Saw a spike at 8:15, 6 point at 10, and shot a coyote at 10:15. Pulled camera card and had the nice buck on it that I saw at 50 yards last Tuesday. I think I'm sitting right in his core area now, and the wind is right.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Good work and good luck


On Target said:


> A little better today than yesterday. Saw a spike at 8:15, 6 point at 10, and shot a coyote at 10:15. Pulled camera card and had the nice buck on it that I saw at 50 yards last Tuesday. I think I'm sitting right in his core area now, and the wind is right.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

crossneyes said:


> Big doe down
> View attachment 281260


Congrats, she's a fatty, that's all I'm asking for right now is a nice doe


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

I could no longer sit on the ground without a cushion. Moved to the field bu the house. Waiting for the wife to get home and spook some deer to me. Then BLAM deer THEN get yelled at by my wife as i was supposed to be ready ro get out the door at 530.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Jacobf said:


> I could no longer sit on the ground without a cushion. Moved to the field bu the house. Waiting for the wife to get home and spook some deer to me. Then BLAM deer THEN get yelled at by my wife as i was supposed to be ready ro get out the door at 530.


You would've been in house by 5pm and had the car running by 5:15. But you didn't know you were going to drop your phone walking out. Hey. We're just glad you found it. Shoot her a text now and ask what to wear. Then you go radio silent til dark. You're damn right this is genius.


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

MiBuckHunter93 said:


> I went to the impact spot and I can only find a few drops I'm super confused


 follow the trail where she went and I'm sure after awhile the blood will start to get heavier if you made a good shot, sometimes it takes a bit before the blood starts to open up, good luck


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

MiBuckHunter93 said:


> Well boys smoked a big doe and can't find any blood at all. I know it was a good shot she dropped and spun for about 5 seconds,then ran over the ridge into a thicket


I hit mine twice and the way she acted I thought I missed both times.
Minimal blood at first, hard to see drops for the next 250, and an easy trail to follow for the last 50 and she was still alive, and still ran another 50.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

d_rek said:


> No luck this evening. Cousin had 4 does, a spike, and then a super spooky doe we thought for sure would have a buck in tow but it got dark and nothing came out in pursuit of her. Oh well back at it over the weekend...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wind was swirling like crazy tonight where I was. Deer were acting real skittish.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Matt3ddsteel said:


> Wind was swirling like crazy tonight where I was. Deer were acting real skittish.


Yeah! After getting shot at for 2 days!

Seen them crawling on the their bellies and some went completely nocturnal after a day or 3


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

TheLionsFan said:


> I don’t drink, but I’m slowly motivating myself to start.
> 
> How can one have sooo many trail cam pics of so many different bucks, and when season starts they just completely vanish. Even the smart adult does I’ll see, but can’t even find the 1.5 year old bucks.


If your season starts on November 15th I feel bad for you son.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Well the wind dropped out around 4:30 and then the deer really started moving. So did the amount of gun shots. I think I liked it better when it was windy.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

First deer sighting of regular firearm finally.
Lone doe came out of cover at 3:00 and browsed an edge while posing for a shot,repeatedly. 
Wary ,but getting a belly full.

Good thing for her I did not bring a rifle.....
But then ,would she have been so convenient if I had?


----------



## justdandy (Oct 15, 2010)

got this guy tonight


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Fresh inner loins and fried taters,life is good!


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

My night was pretty uneventful. 1 doe 2 fawns. Tomorrow has to be better. Looks like good weather.


----------



## Mathews Man (Dec 19, 2007)

justdandy said:


> View attachment 281291
> got this guy tonight


Damn....Unique rack....nice!


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats to successful hunters...
Seen 9 deer yesterday 4 bucks including the 8pt I shot.
12 deer today 3 small bucks.best action today was 4-5pm...they popped out everywhere ..several deer in bow range tonight


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

TheLionsFan said:


> My night was pretty uneventful. 1 doe 2 fawns. Tomorrow has to be better. Looks like good weather.


I'm going to process tomorrow morning, but tomorrow night and especially Saturday I'll be out there.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

bigbucks160 said:


> Sweet buck Freepop, congrats!!


I agree. Good job! Loved the picture of spent shell!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

justdandy said:


> View attachment 281291
> got this guy tonight


That bucks Well......justdandy!!!

Congrats!!


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

MiBuckHunter93 said:


> I went to the impact spot and I can only find a few drops I'm super confused


I have shot many deer with it but for some reason my 30-06 hardly makes a hole and subsequently there is hardly ever any kind of blood trail. Always found them pretty close though so I wouldn't worry too much about the lack of blood. You'll get her in the morning!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

bigbucks160 said:


> Sweet buck Freepop, congrats!!


I agree. Good job! Loved the picture of spent


MiBuckHunter93 said:


> Well boys smoked a big doe and can't find any blood at all. I know it was a good shot she dropped and spun for about 5 seconds,then ran over the ridge into a thicket


good luck! Keep us posted.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Grandriverrat said:


> I agree. Good job! Loved the picture of spent
> 
> good luck! Keep us posted.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

I suck with high tec crap! Loved the spent shell picture Freepop! Keep us posted the guy that just shot doe! Damn.
ck


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

I try to stay off the phone when I'm with the kids so I'm late to the party. Took my GF's daughter out this evening. Grabbed her outta school an hour early and headed for the woods. Didn't take long and she was catching some Z's








Around 4:00 I saw a deer headed for the foodplot and it had antlers. I nudged her to wake up and asked her if that buck was what she wanted. She nodded yes as she bore down on her .243. She blew the top of the heart out of her 3rd buck.








She then got the pleasure of gutting her own deer


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Scottygvsu said:


> I try to stay off the phone when I'm with the kids so I'm late to the party. Took my GF's daughter out this evening. Grabbed her outta school an hour early and headed for the woods. Didn't take long and she was catching some Z's
> View attachment 281293
> 
> Around 4:00 I saw a deer headed for the foodplot and it had antlers. I nudged her to wake up and asked her if that buck was what she wanted. She nodded yes as she bore down on her .243. She blew the top of the heart out of her 3rd buck.
> ...


Congrats to her!!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Scottygvsu said:


> I try to stay off the phone when I'm with the kids so I'm late to the party. Took my GF's daughter out this evening. Grabbed her outta school an hour early and headed for the woods. Didn't take long and she was catching some Z's
> View attachment 281293
> 
> Around 4:00 I saw a deer headed for the foodplot and it had antlers. I nudged her to wake up and asked her if that buck was what she wanted. She nodded yes as she bore down on her .243. She blew the top of the heart out of her 3rd buck.
> ...


That is one of the very best post I have ever seen here! Congratulations young lady! This is what this site is all about!


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

Scottygvsu said:


> I try to stay off the phone when I'm with the kids so I'm late to the party. Took my GF's daughter out this evening. Grabbed her outta school an hour early and headed for the woods. Didn't take long and she was catching some Z's
> View attachment 281293
> 
> Around 4:00 I saw a deer headed for the foodplot and it had antlers. I nudged her to wake up and asked her if that buck was what she wanted. She nodded yes as she bore down on her .243. She blew the top of the heart out of her 3rd buck.
> ...


I remember my daughter's first deer and gut job. Our city school doesn't excuse absences on the 15th so it was a big deal for her. She commented, "Dad I learned more from this pile of guts than I ever would have at school today". Very nice deer young lady, congrats.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

TheLionsFan said:


> I don’t drink, but I’m slowly motivating myself to start.
> 
> How can one have sooo many trail cam pics of so many different bucks, and when season starts they just completely vanish. Even the smart adult does I’ll see, but can’t even find the 1.5 year old bucks.


Corn fields, simple as that.


----------



## ReelRetired (May 18, 2011)

Congratulations to her for both the shooting and gutting. In my opinion it's all part of "the experience". I guided my brother-in-law to his first buck kill, a black tail in Oregon. When we walked up to it, it became clear he expected me to gut it. I told him it was "part of the experience". He did it and we still joke about it to this day. She will remember it more this way!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

justdandy said:


> View attachment 281291
> got this guy tonight


Great buck! Congrats


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

dewy6068 said:


> Tagged out! BBD!!
> 
> View attachment 281270
> 
> ...


Very nice buck! Congrats


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

It was a pretty productive all day sit. Saw a total of 12 deer 3 were bucks and 1 was a shooter but 0 shots fired. Maybe tomorrow??


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Scottygvsu said:


> I try to stay off the phone when I'm with the kids so I'm late to the party. Took my GF's daughter out this evening. Grabbed her outta school an hour early and headed for the woods. Didn't take long and she was catching some Z's
> View attachment 281293
> 
> Around 4:00 I saw a deer headed for the foodplot and it had antlers. I nudged her to wake up and asked her if that buck was what she wanted. She nodded yes as she bore down on her .243. She blew the top of the heart out of her 3rd buck.
> ...


That’s awsome of you getting her out hunting. Congrats to both of you!!

PS that reminds me of one of my sons hunting, get to the blind and it was nap time for him lol. Great memories!!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

old graybeard said:


> It was a pretty productive all day sit. Saw a total of 12 deer 3 were bucks and 1 was a shooter but 0 shots fired. Maybe tomorrow??


Awwww hell, then you'll just have to drag it if you pull that trigger....


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

JasonSlayer said:


> Corn fields, simple as that.


No standing corn anywhere around me anymore


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Father in law caught one in the UP very happy for him









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

J D said:


> Father in law caught one in the UP very happy for him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn near 70 you wanna shot at the title 
Me I won't L

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

J D said:


> Father in law caught one in the UP very happy for him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Congrats to the man


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

J D said:


> Father in law caught one in the UP very happy for him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, congrats to him


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

bucksrus said:


> I have shot many deer with it but for some reason my 30-06 hardly makes a hole and subsequently there is hardly ever any kind of blood trail. Always found them pretty close though so I wouldn't worry too much about the lack of blood. You'll get her in the morning!


Sounds like it's time to consider a different bullet choice.


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

Jet08 said:


> Sounds like it's time to consider a different bullet choice.


I've tried others and at the range they are not as tight grouping. These shoot like a tack driver and I haven't lost a deer yet so I roll with them. Remington 150gr Springfield Core Loct by the way.


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Apr 22, 2004)

MiBuckHunter93 said:


> Well boys smoked a big doe and can't find any blood at all. I know it was a good shot she dropped and spun for about 5 seconds,then ran over the ridge into a thicket


Only deer I ever saw that have dropped and spun around were head shot deer. My dad arrowed one in the forehead it dropped straight down spun 5-6 times on its head and then got up and took off with the arrow in its head. Tracked that one for hours on our hands and knees before we had it stand up in front of us and dad put another arrow in it. Saw a gun shot deer do that too but it never got back up. It's possible it was a graze to the head. Good luck


----------



## 2MinutesForHooking (Jun 16, 2012)

Hunted Oscoda County all day on the opener and had all day sit planned for the 16th, saw spikes and some Does with fawns in the morning and around 2:30 had a lone doe come through the woods approaching food plot. Took her at about 30 yds. First deer for me, just started hunting a couple of years ago so pretty excited to have a successful hunt. Been hunting every day since and haven’t seen any bucks to take with my other tag. Still holding out hope even with this gnarly weather.


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

2MinutesForHooking said:


> View attachment 281523
> Hunted Oscoda County all day on the opener and had all day sit planned for the 16th, saw spikes and some Does with fawns in the morning and around 2:30 had a lone doe come through the woods approaching food plot. Took her at about 30 yds. First deer for me, just started hunting a couple of years ago so pretty excited to have a successful hunt. Been hunting every day since and haven’t seen any bucks to take with my other tag. Still holding out hope even with this gnarly weather.


Congratulations, the first ones always special.


----------

